# 5 Wheel Gator (AMT 600)



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

We just picked up a old 5 wheeled Gator (actually it was called a AMT 600). Is it possible to buy/build a plow for this unit? It has a petal to push that lock the differential (I think) otherwise it is two wheel drive.


----------



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures of AMT600s (Not mine)


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I know a guy that used to have one. I wouldn't wast my time or money putting a plow on it. But that's just me.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

it's possible, the real question would be Why?

the Gator is S-L-O-W, wont turn well and traction/power gonna be problems.

in the winter plowing saga link in my sig go to last page there's Pics of my 84 Big Red with plow can give you some idea's for a plow frame build up.

if it's you put a plow on this so you don't have to shovel OK it's probaly better than hand shoveling.

some weight in the BOX should help the traction aspect but then you take away from being able to turn.

just my thoughts.


----------



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe this should be in the Non-Commercial sections, but we are trying to figure what we need. We live in Southern MN out in the country. Our drive is about 200 yards long. The wind picks up out here and the drifts get deep. We have a JD LX255 with a 42" plow and a Craftsman GT5000 with a single stage thrower on the front. We also have an Ariens 1336 (13hp 36 cut). We would LOVE a John Deere with a plow AND blower, but the money for them is too much. We are looking for options and after finding this site, I think you guys know what we need, we just need to ask the questions. 

It seems that a plow on the Gator is not the answer. The farmer next door came with his BIG John Deere and 8 foot blower and clear us out, but we need to be able to do it ourselves.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

get your self a 400CC or bigger 4x4 ATV and either 50" or 60" plow Id go 50" county blade that rolls/throw's the snow farther.

and then get a 2 stage Blower for your JD tractor. 

betweeen the 2 units you should be able to make a go at snow removal.
the ATV for the smaller snows and then the tractor and Blower for the bigger snow falls.
plus when you run out of room to push the snow with atv and blade you can pool the snow towards 1 side or the other then make 1 or 2 pass's with the JD and blower and done.

maybe step up to a 300 series JD garden tractor and front mount blower.

would like to see pics of the single stage Craftmans blower

just my thoughts.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

whats your budget is my ?


----------

